# Deleted



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Deleted Post. I put this in the wrong place.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Don't ever do that again…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It alder. 100%


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

I recommend shellac


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

You guys are too funny!


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

This is the only forum type site on which I participate that does not allow later edits, and deletions, of one's posts. It is fine, maybe even more common than I would know - just curious to me.

(Yes, I read some other forums, because i do more things than work in the shop!)


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

> This is the only forum type site on which I participate that does not allow later edits, and deletions, of one s posts. It is fine, maybe even more common than I would know - just curious to me.
> 
> (Yes, I read some other forums, because i do more things than work in the shop!)
> 
> - jimintx


I didn't realize that I could not delete until this happened.
Not sure what the reasoning is.
Oh well. No harm done and it allowed my fellow Lumber jocks to razz me a bit so it's all good!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

The reason comes from a member many years ago going bugnuts after the loss of his son, and subsequently wreaking havoc with pornographic spam. Then, after the guy went bugnuts, people were even having their accounts deleted because the management didn't delete the porn fast enough to suit them. That caused a lot of responses to their posts to be disjointed. We lost a lot of really decent LJs over the course of that fiasco. I personally have a little more patience. The founder of this site (Martin) lives in Yugoslavia, IIRC, and was asleep when a lot of it went down, as the problem child was in the US. There was another guy who went ape deleting posts, and it also messed up the flow of threads, a lot. That is when the policy changed. One now has limited ability to alter a post, and may not delete them at all.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> I didn t realize that I could not delete until this happened.
> Not sure what the reasoning is.
> Oh well. No harm done and it allowed my fellow Lumber jocks to razz me a bit so it s all good!
> 
> - fivecodys


What do you mean no harm done ? I just rushed to get popcorn and now the OP is gone ?! Put it back !


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Dark Lightnings response is quite interesting - because who would ever have known there was a person in Yugoslavia that founded this site?!! 
Truly, wonders never cease. When was that - when the site was founded?

This could end up begin gate longest thread on the internet if such items of intrigue continue to unfold here.

I also wanted to say the shellac recommendation I made above above was not based on using danish oil first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats, Chem, on your post. Truly original content doesn't come around very often, good to see you making things happen!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> (Yes, I read some other forums, because i do more things than work in the shop!)
> 
> - jimintx


Well I have to check with Alaska Guy but cooking with Alder is probably okay. Anything else though, sacrilege!

LOL


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

> (Yes, I read some other forums, because i do more things than work in the shop!)
> - jimintx
> 
> Well I have to check with Alaska Guy but cooking with Alder is probably okay. Anything else though, sacrilege! LOL
> - woodbutcherbynight


Please advise if these are subject &/or forum violations:
boating, fishing, golden retriever rescue, BBQ & grilling, my community message board, a tiny bit of college football, and … a little random instagram ;-D

I like to grill fish on cedar planks, so that's close to acceptable, I can predict, with both grilling and some wood-related in that.
.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Maybe I should have used "30 wt. ball bearings and some gauze pads"?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Dark Lightnings response is quite interesting - because who would ever have known there was a person in Yugoslavia that founded this site?!!
> Truly, wonders never cease. When was that - when the site was founded?
> 
> This could end up begin gate longest thread on the internet if such items of intrigue continue to unfold here.
> ...


To answer your question- indeed, Martin founded the site. Martin sold it and started a new wood working site- https://***.com/

I don't much care for the format, though I am a member. I haven't posted any projects there, yet. If you visit, you will see some familiar faces.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Maybe I should have used "30 wt. ball bearings and some gauze pads"?
> 
> - fivecodys


and Alder….. LOL


----------

